# A few of our Jersey-born customs



## spylab

Just a side hobby my buddies and I mess with; we try to be true to ourselves and original with our ideas. Glad to chat over any of 'em.

"Blackfoot Swang" - Swing Chopper






"Electric Dream Machine" - Full Suspension bike care of Subaru Impreza springs





"Big Bird" - No explanation necessary





"Iceberg Shorty 2" - The dirty south car in bicycle form. 12" frame mated to 27" wheels; fluorescent paint and Louis Vuitton painted accents





"Swing Ray" - Don't worry, it was an 80% destroyed Fair Lady before I converted it to a swing bike





"Iron Tusk" - tandem with massive bars to steer from the back





"40 Acres" - 20'-4" and completely rideable. Drive by wire.





"Ass Pirate" - Modest pair of Ape Hangers, that's all.


----------



## spylab

"Pepito" - a mini-tallbike.





"Double Rainbow" - Just finished this one. Tandem with rack-and-pinion steering





"Tokyo Swinger" - Rack-and-pinion plus swing bike.






"Crankenstein" - Our first ever build from 2001. Practically unrideable and hideous as all hell.





"Bride of Crankenstein" - 14 feet of chopper goodness





"Lodown" - totally custom frame






"Colostomy Drag" - Courtesy wheelchair meets chopper.





"Joe-nathan" - Yep, found some industrial shelving in the trash and built a bike.







Alrighty, I am sure that's enough for now.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

If you built most of then you have a hell of a imagination.Got some real kool looking bikes.


----------



## Honestherman

The Englishtown Crew.You really caught attention there in the fall guys.  Great booth too, Thanks for the parts.


----------

